# Powerhungered Police



## PrimalCricket (May 8, 2014)

This post is kind of in response to the one about stupid shit cops say.

One thing that Im still trying to figure out is how to deal with power hungry police. Seems everywhere there are these type of people, although there are still some good ones out there.

So I refuse to give any of these douchebags the satisfaction of feeling like they have any power over me. I wont give them a title, like " yes officer, what am I doing wrong." I mean Im not an ass to them, just prefer to talk to them as an equal, which seems more appropriate.

When shit gets real though, I have a hard time controlling myself. Id rather not risk being thrown in jail for assault. So I just came up with the idea of undercover, on-demand recording.

My thinking on it goes like this..If some pig of a policeperson wants to start abusing their rights with how they interact with me, I can start recording em. Figure at the least, if it gets bad enough, it could be evidence against them in court if I got charged with something stupid. Although Id like to post all police encounters, good or bad, on a site for the world to see what theyre really like to nomadic people.

Figure its a better idea then pulling out a stun gun on em, tying them up with THEIR handcuffs, taking their radio, cell phone, and gun. And risking incarceration. Although that would be so tempting 

What do yall think?


----------



## DesertRat (May 8, 2014)

It's a great idea, and one that should be done whenever you're out and about. 

I know some people who openly carry handguns on a daily basis, and most of them have at least a digital recorder running from the time they leave their house until the time they return, due to less than savory interactions with some law enforcement.

Some run video as well, with the digicorder as a backup.

One thing that has been suggested before, is to get a smartphone with a data plan (if possible) or connected to a local hotspot and have it stream the recording off site, lest your recording become "accidentally deleted" or the device destroyed somehow.

Remember: In most states (i.e. those that understand Civil Rights), it is not illegal to record an officer in public in the course of their duties, so long as you do not interfere with whatever they are doing.

If they are trying to hem you up for being hungry while walking (or some other such silliness), that record could be what keeps you from a conviction, if you have the resources to successfully launch a suit that is. 

I'm not trying to promote an anti-cop bias, as I have met my share of really cool ones. I am promoting an anti-asshole bias, though.

Good luck, and stay reasonably safe.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 8, 2014)

Sounds like it is easy to push your buttons. If a cop feels your buttons are easily pushed, he may verbally work you over until you physically react (stupid move). If you are taken to jail, your recording device will probably be erased, damaged or simply be lost. If you get it back with recording intact, I'd be surprised. They aren't going to let you record events which you'll use as evidence against them later, plain and simple. 

Yes, streaming this data to a remote location would be the way to go.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 8, 2014)

Well said Michael. I always can feel peoples pain with cops but ah the freedom of a none existent record. I almost had one from leaving a shot gun in my vehicle in school but had just turned 18 and they wiped it. Cops suck for sure I hate to even see one when I'm driving cross country or around home or tramping. I love freedom so make very few stupid decisions where cops come into play. I am by no means so called straight but I just avoid trouble. Why being a loner is very nice at times such as getting into trouble


----------

